# SP is stuck at 1.020 for 3 days now



## Sammyk (Apr 10, 2012)

I am thinking of racking to carboys tomorrow. Good or bad idea? I used the yeast nutrient and energizer when it was at 1.050 and have been stirring 2 to 3 times a day.


----------



## Arne (Apr 11, 2012)

Think I would wait a bit longer Sammy. It could be fermenting really slow and you don't really want it continuing in the bottles. What s.g. did you start with? If it was high enough, the alcohol could of killed off the yeast. I would stir it up good and make sure it was seventy five degrees or higher for a couple of days at least before I decide it is done. Arne.


----------



## Sammyk (Apr 11, 2012)

SG was 1.070 I was going to put it in carboys with airlocks, not bottle. Shining a flash light into the pail there are no bubbles. I do not have an airlock on the pail and have been stirring at least 2 times a day.


----------



## ffemt128 (Apr 11, 2012)

I keep my skeeter pee in a primary with the lid loose until it ferments to dry (below 1.000), also stir 2x a day. I would say to loosen the lid and remove the airloc on your primary.


----------



## Sammyk (Apr 11, 2012)

The lid is not snapped down


----------



## Arne (Apr 11, 2012)

If you are going to put it ina carboy and airlock it, rack it on over. Might suprise you and take off again after you rack it. Think I would leave a little extra headspace, put the excess in another bottle and top it off after it sits for a few days. OSG of 1.070 should not be anywhere near high enough to kill the yeast off with alcohol. If it decides to keep fermenting, it will do it in your carboy. Arne.


----------



## Sammyk (Apr 11, 2012)

Arne, that is my thoughts if it is going to finish fermenting, it can do it a carboy with an airlock. Today is day 18 and that is too long, in my opinion.


----------



## TARRENEL (Apr 12, 2012)

Mine got stuck at 1.020 last week ( in a carboy with an airlock) and I wrapped a towell around it and the next morning it was burping away


----------



## Sammyk (Apr 13, 2012)

Something does not seem right. It is now in 6 1-gallon carboys and is perking about once a minute. That seems pretty slow to other batches.


----------



## Arne (Apr 13, 2012)

If it was at my house, I would forget about it for a week or two. Then draw a sample and check the s.g. Sometimes it likes to be left alone. Arne.


----------



## Sammyk (Apr 13, 2012)

Will do. Thanks Arne


----------

